# Free liquid fury worth £39.95



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're giving a FREE Liquid Fury with every;

Build & Recover 4.32kg

Extreme Mass 4.5kg

Pro-6 2kg

Your Musclechat discount will still apply, it is Christmas after all!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice offer!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Would you consider a stint on Reload in the New Year Fleg? I'm reading AChaps thread with interest.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Certainly does. Just want cycle length clarifying and would like to see if acne is a major issue as I have quite oily skin already. If it was I'd prob still give them a run but would want to crack on pretty much straight away so it's got time to clear up proper ready for t-shirt season.

Will have a quick rap with Neil at some point, see what his opinion is.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Just got my reload, :music:

Thanks for the xmas prezzie Extreme


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Certainly does. Just want cycle length clarifying and would like to see if acne is a major issue as I have quite oily skin already. If it was I'd prob still give them a run but would want to crack on pretty much straight away so it's got time to clear up proper ready for t-shirt season.
> 
> Will have a quick rap with Neil at some point, see what his opinion is.


thats the main side effect i'm bloody having.

But it does prove it is working.

I'm prone to them on my face but this is making me have them on my back, I've never had them there before, even as a teenager!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

liquid fureys great preworkout 

i have a q tho, would you use it every day cos of the creatine in it..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Cal, I thought there was no need to stop taking creatine? think I've used it in some form for about two years! if as a separate supplement or in a all in one drink.

I've used Ja3ked and it works, that's a fact! Although Although it ruins my day makes me feel restless, tired but not sleepy and basically wired! Not sure if this product will have the same effect


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ive assumed it was a preworkout only supp tho..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I wasn't clear, I meant creatine, not that I've used pre work out supplements like liquid fury all the time!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There's 1500mg of Kre-Alkalyn per serving so it's fine to use daily.

The reason for cycling creatine was because the old creatines had a lot of heavy minerals still attached, mainly magnesium I believe, this was the reason for cycling it's use and also magnesium is bad for giving you the shits.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

renshaw said:


> thats the main side effect i'm bloody having.
> 
> But it does prove it is working.
> 
> I'm prone to them on my face but this is making me have them on my back, I've never had them there before, even as a teenager!


How bad you getting them Ren?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> How bad you getting them Ren?


nothing over the top but a few extra lols.

on about week threeish. will defiantly use othet half of t bullet without reload next time to compare resulta


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you still on bullets now? Do you know for sure which is causing it?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

no stopped them two week ago bud.

didnt have acne of bullets. higher test causes spots though I

e. teenagers


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Acne often occurs as your own test comes back up to normal levels.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

so could be 50 / 50 thing relating to what caused it.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ive been taking the liquid fury before a few workouts and seems quite good also ordered some super pump to try and been taking the build and recover before and after workout so im getting 4500 of kre alk per sesh =-) early days yet though but looking forward to trying a few pre workout pumps to see the diff happy days just gotta remeber to drink lots of water


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i got some stomach cramps recently from a creatine based product that literally doubled me up, most pain ive ever been in.. defo drink water..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was it mono based Cal?

Loz, you an elephant or something?? I can only imagine a creature that size needing a dose like that!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it was BSD`s version of B&R with mono


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Certainly does. Just want cycle length clarifying and would like to see if acne is a major issue as I have quite oily skin already. If it was I'd prob still give them a run but would want to crack on pretty much straight away so it's got time to clear up proper ready for t-shirt season.
> 
> Will have a quick rap with Neil at some point, see what his opinion is.


Spoke to Neil, had nothing but good to say. Says a few lads at his place are seeing great results too with one even gaining a couple of lbs AFTER coming off a T-Bullet cycle! On top of everything else it's gonna put the monthly supp bill up yet again so might just order a months worth for now instead of 3 to see how bad I break out in spots. Can handle them to a degree but don't fancy being plastered in the buggers!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The sebaciuos glands are one of the secondary receptors for testosterone and nandrolone so that's why we get acne.

Some people get it whilst using a product and others when they stop and their own levels are realigning themselves, it's just like going through puberty as your test levels climb and you get spotty then.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Great pre contest supplement liquid fury and great for getting a good pump in the gym without the crash afterwards. I can remember trialing it in 2007. I remember putting a serving on the spoon and thinking WTF was going to happen to me. Needless to say within 20 minutes of taking it and training I got a great pump.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

1 x Reload ordered. Gonna run them for Jan to monitor for initial sides then look to extend through Feb & March if bearable.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine runs out from next week! So i'll see if strengh drops after T bullet and reload! Will use other half of T bullet in a couple of month and compare the difference's without using reload afterwards!

Then after this i think i'd be in a position to test reload on it own, so your result on how you get on Dorsey will be interesting


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Loz, you an elephant or something?? I can only imagine a creature that size needing a dose like that!!


Nah mate i bought the capsules but also got some build and recover and with it came the fury free, tbh ive got shed loads of it now so will run it up the flagpole and see what happens =-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Order arrived today, fab service as per usual.

So this Liquid Fury, who's used it? I presume it's not a 'boost' as something like Xplode is? Just more to make you look a bit better during and after WO?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I forgot you were the test pilot for Liquid Fury Mushy! Fcuk, that seems like a lifetime ago, remember putting it in a dodgy looking bottle for the Natural Olympia so as to fcuk with your competitors heads - awesome, good times bro eh?

Toney Freeman uses Liquid Fury before and after training so as to keep the muscles pumped longer and stretch the muscle fascia more for a longer period of time.

He also reckons guys should take it for going clubbing, you look less watery and fuller, can't be a bad thing when you're on the pull!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Clubbing?? Those were the days. Struggle to get the pass long enough for an hour in the gym now!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Dorsey said:


> Order arrived today, fab service as per usual.
> 
> So this Liquid Fury, who's used it? I presume it's not a 'boost' as something like Xplode is? Just more to make you look a bit better during and after WO?


Its for the pump, so stretches the muscle fasica which is meant to allow for more muscle growth. pre work out drinks Dorsey tut tut lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, haven't opened it yet!

You think it's worth using with legs or more beneficial for upper body? And would it be used in conjunction with something like Xplode or just on its todd?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Use it on it's own, it will work on every muscle group, most noticably arms, delts, pecs and traps because they are smaller, the first time I used Liquid Fury in the test phase I did bi's and tri's with PScarb and could not straighten or bend my arms and ended up driving home like Mr Magoo with the seat so close to the wheel so I could steer!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, brilliant! Looking forward to it...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Got mine the other day, can't wait till Jan to start using it

Extreme, how long is the offer for? thinking in getting more reload and build and recover, that if my missus don't kill me first


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Im looking forward to trying it out,never used anything like it before.

@ aka keep yer spending money in yer sock so the bully's dont even know it's there lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I've got a bottle of this coming too.

looking forward to tying it out.

The best pumps I've ever had were on T-bullets in the summer. my shoulder pumped up so quick from seated dumbell press. It looked like someone had stuck a footpump up my arse.

I was also using Kre Alkalyn and Superpump at the time, but when I added the magic bullets into the mix..............holy fcuk.

Can't wait to try out this liquid fury.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What gains did you make on the bullets mate and what did you retain?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Dorsey,

I can't pinpoint exactly the gains I made and I don't want to bs you as I didn't take measurements or 1 rep max's before I started, BUT

I gained roughly 7 kg in body weight.

Every week I was setting pb's

The first time I attempted 140kg bench press i got two good reps and a hard fought 3rd. At the end of the course of bullets I could get 7 good quality reps with 140 and a one rep max of 160.

Deads went up from 240kg to 260kg

Squats went fekking mental. I went from repping at 140 to repping at 170 with a one rep max of 200. ok I nearly blew myself another A hole doing that, but I got it lol.

Shoulder press in the smith machine I pushed a 1 rep max of 130kg, previous best I think was 110.

I kept getting stronger for a week or so after the bullets and the whole gym thought that I was on gear.

Every muscle was fuller and stronger (almost every) and more defined.

I started reload immediately after my last bullet and after a month I had dropped around 3.5 KG. I also ran clomid for 30 days after the bullets as the chaps had shrunk a bit and this brought them bouncing back.

Now remember, I am an old git (46) and the boost that I got from T-Bullets is second to nothing that I have taken before (never taken gear) every time I went for a one rep max I got it. I felt invincible in the gym.

I do mainly big compound movements and I can't recommend the bullets enough and can't wait to run them again.

I got absolutely no sides at all. I took milk thistle as a precaution all the way through.

Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> If you are on T-Bullets, you're on gear.


I know what your saying.

I meant tren, test, deca, dbol etc not over the counter prohormones.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sounds like you had great results mate and keeping 50% of you gains is good going.

How about the poundages on the bar; did they drop off afterwards or did you carry on as you were?


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Sounds like you had great results mate and keeping 50% of you gains is good going.
> 
> How about the poundages on the bar; did they drop off afterwards or did you carry on as you were?


Not so much the poundages as the amount of reps I could do.

My bench dropped back to 4 reps from 7 at 140 and my squat I did have to drop to 150 for reps, but this also coincided with me working away from home 3 days a week and not getting the amount of good food and rest that I normally get.

Overall I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Liquid fury has landed.

Can't wait to try this out later. I was gonna do legs today, but I feel a chest and arms workout coming on now.

I'll report back later......


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine arrived too, even the courier was ripped ... But first 2 days of food before cal takes over my life .


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Extreme aren't gonna be able to sell any Fury for months after this, everyone's gonna be fully stocked up!!


----------



## bric12 (Dec 19, 2011)

hi

started tajing reload a couple of weeks ago, but unsure how long to cycle. can u clarify? only dosage intstructions on bottle.thx.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Liquid fury has landed.
> 
> Can't wait to try this out later. I was gonna do legs today, but I feel a chest and arms workout coming on now.
> 
> I'll report back later......


Just back from the gym and I'm feeling good.

Did chest and super setted bi's and tri's together.

Started chest with flat bench

60kg wu

100kg wu

140kg X 5 had another one there I think. but no spot.

100kg X 10 paused

60kg X 10 paused

Incline press, smith machine.

60kg wu

80kg X10

100kg X6

Then cable flys and my chest pumped up like a baloon.

I did bi and tri work on the cables, 5 sets X10 reps full stack curls and pushdowns. I think the stack is 68kg. I did them slow and concentrated.

Standing hammer curls into standing one arm tricep extensions.

Hammers up to 28kg

Extensions up to 18kg

I started light and moved up a weight with each set.

By now my arms were ready to explode so I thought, in for a penny in for a burst blood vessel and I did seated concentration curls into kick backs.

Three sets, very light 12kgs.

After all that and my first experience of Liquid Fury I am happy.

My chest and arms pumped up very quickly and I didn't want to stop. I feel I could have stayed and done more.

Looking forward to Tuesday now when the gym re opens.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Toney Freeman takes Liquid Fury again AFTER training to continue the pump longer. We went to a restaurant after Toney had trained and had his pre and post fury, when the carbs hit him it was obscene the way his veins popped and the pump in his arms was nuts, even he was getting us to take pictures of his arms so he could see how they looked with the 2 servings.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Toney Freeman takes it again AFTER training to continue the pump longer. We went to a restaurant after Toney had trained and had his pre and post fury, when the carbs hit him it was obscene the way his veins popped and the pump in his arms was nuts, even he was getting us to take pictures of his arms so he could see how they looked with the 2 servings.


Right, where did I leave my table spoon.........


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Bric, you don't need to cycle Liquid Fury, you could take it every day until you die and it wouldn't cause you any problems.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Bric, you don't need to cycle Liquid Fury, you could take it every day until you die and it wouldn't cause you any problems.


Think he was talking about Reload Doug?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Starting my Reload tomorrow, 2 a day for 3 months providing I don't break out in disastrous acne. Will share my progress but prob just via my journal, don't see the point in creating a new thread for it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How long you keeping this offer on for Doug?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The Fury offer? The end of January at least I expect.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, nice one mate.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Extreme said:


> The Fury offer? The end of January at least I expect.


Perfect.

Will grab a few more bottles before then.

Just for the record I used Liquid fury on Saturday for my shoulder workout.

I usually use a pre workout and have been using Black powder for the last few weeks with good results, however to get a true idea of what liquid fury can do I used it on it's own. As per the directions I took it 10 mins before my workout.

I warmed up with seated dumbell press:

15 X 20kg

12 X 30kg

Usually I would jump up to 46kg for my next set, but I wanted to keep the reps high to try and get the best pump possible so my next sets were;

10 X 40kg

10 X 40kg

by now my shoulders were pumping up nicely and I thought crack on..............

8 X 46kg

Now I can visibly feel my shoulders pumping up as well as see the results.

Next I did 5 supersets of upright rows into lateral raises.

5 X 10 upright rows, no rest 5 X 10 lateral raises.

I kept these quite light, slow and concentrated.

Holy fcuk my shoulders were bursting by now, almost to the point of uncomfortable, but in a good way if that makes sense.

Just rear lateral raises after that, again light and concentrated X 5 sets.

Overall opinion.

I got a massive pump from the Liquid fury and my mates at the gym were all reading the bottle wondering what the fcuk is in it lol.

I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice post mate.

Did legs tonight so didn't bother trying it out, will start as of back/bi on Thurs. Will prob use it full time as of next week most probably.


----------



## ijl1982 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi I'm new to the board...

Excuse my ignorance but is 18g protein per serving of B+R not a little low for a post workout drink?

I'm just trying to decide what to buy and was just wondering why this is a better choice than cyclone for example...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo stay clear of Cyclone and all MM products for a start, overpriced and certainly not up to scratch.

Extreme, Reflex & Nutrex are worth looking at and seem to have good reps. Extreme's B&R come's highly recommended across the industry so I would suggest the protein content is more than adequate for the average individuals needs. If you feel you need more for some reason, simply increase the serving size!


----------



## ijl1982 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for replying.

I was just thinking in terms of something I read recommending 0.4g of protein per kg of weight post workout.

I didn't realise mm had such a bad rep.

Cheers.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Big advertising budget to hoodwink newbie's into shelling out their hard earned dough. Even if there's a buy one get the second half price it's still expensive for what it is.

Stick with the above and you won't go far wrong.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I would always stick to buying just a whey protein on its own rather than a mix.

You can then adjust it exactly to your means buy adding simple carbs, like maltodextrine or waxy maize or more complex carbs like oats etc.


----------



## ijl1982 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been looking at th reflex site, they don't seem to do stacks like en. Does the growth matrix compare well to b+r? Would you go for nos fusion or performance matrix for a pre workout? Do they have an equivalent to pro-6?

I was considering a whey only approach and just buying some ingredients using a site like my protein?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Lots of Q's there!

I personally only use Extreme's stuff full stop where possible. Not heard a bad thing about them all being said which is rare in that game. Use the discount code MCD25 for being a member on here and you'll get their stuff even cheaper.

Buying whey and adding shouldn't be a prob but obviously not ideal for before bed - which is where the Pro-6 comes into the mix. Not sure about an alternative to that though i'm afraid.

As for pre-WO, you're asking the wrong fella as never really used them as try not to become reliant upon stimulants etc. I have just started on the Liquid Fury I got free with my Reload though. It's not a pre-WO boost like Xplode but it does seem to fill the muscles with blood giving you a pumped look/feeling.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

IJL, Build & Recover was designed to be different from every other post workout shake that was on the market at the time. Everyone was saying whey and a simple carb, from my studies on Human Biochemistry I knew that post workout the first thing the body wants to do is replenish glycogen levels, if you just give the body protein - or too much protein, it will oxidise the protein into carbohydrates by snapping off the nitrogen molecules and thus producing carbohydrates from your protein.

Given the "post workout window" is supposed to be 90 minutes and whey isolate is digested in around 20-30minutes and whey concentrate 2-3 hours (depending on the concentration) I wondered just how fast these would be sucked into the muscle cells after training and consuming a load of insulin releasing simple carbs I thought I'd try to design something that'd be digested slower and be more complete than a carb/whey drink.

This is why Build & Recover was the first of it's kind, fast and slow proteins, faster and slower carbs, half your RDA of vitamins and minerals along with Kre-Alkalyn and HMB.

If you use a traditional whey/simple carb formula it's in your bloodstream in half an hour but you struggle to absorb it all due to how fast it's hit your system so end up losing a lot into your urine. With Build & Recover you're absorption is slowed with the different proteins and lower GI fructose all being in their to slow it down.

It is the only UK produced supplement I know of to have independant University done studies carried out on it (Heriot Watt Uni, Edinburgh) and it was tried on cyclists and swimmers with great results in body composition and performance.


----------



## ijl1982 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for your replies!

Extreme am very tempted by the extreme whey, pro-6 and b+r stack but just a little worried by the soy protein isolate in b+r, I've read various articles stating it increases estrogen levels in males but to be fair I've read more that discredit this.

Also I was wondering why Aspartame was used?

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Aspartame was used because it helps with sweetening certain ingredients that sucralose wouldn't have worked so well with and also cost. The bad press aspartame gets was due to studies in the USA when the FDA wanted to ban it, Vice President at the time was **** Cheney who is a shareholder in the company in the USA who produce Splenda.

Splenda/Sucralose was banned in the UK/EU for many years due to lack of research while Splenda/Sucralose studies in the USA were rushed through whilst **** Cheney was V.P. so people would be saved from the dangerous sweetner aspartame.

Now this is were it gets interesting "In an alternative health newsletter I read came some interesting and disturbing news about free speech on the Internet. Dr. Joseph Mercola, whose Mercola.com website and newsletter are among the most widely read sources of alternative health-care information, has been coerced into blocking readers in the U.K. from reading his opinions about a controversial sugar alternative called Splenda.

Tate & Lyle, whose researchers developed sucralose (later branded as Splenda), joined forces with multinational firm Johnson & Johnson to market sucralose under the auspices of a new company, McNeil Nutritionals."

I think we're all victims of political posturing and misinformation subject to who stands to benefit from it.

With regards to the Soya Isolate in Pro-6 or Build & Recover, it is soya ISOLATE which is basically only the protein/amino acids in soya as a plant, highly regarded nutritionist Chris Aceto who has worked with Jay Cutler rates soya isolate alongside whey isolate.

The estrogenic flavanoids in soya are not present in soya isolate, does it not make you wonder why it suits people to perpetuate such myths? Perhaps the fact some supplement companies are part of larger corporations which own dairy farms may give an indication of why whey is king.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

So would you say soy isolate is as good as whey isolate?


----------



## ijl1982 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks...

I was looking at kre alkalyn too, does it need to be cycled in the same way creatine mono is?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No, not at all mate. Couple of caps daily should see you good.


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Think im gona order it seems the dogs


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

When you expecting Reload back in Doug? Will be out by the end of the week so just wondering whether to order from elsewhere.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think Soya Isolate is good product, just as I don't drink whole milk I wouldn't drink whole soya milk though either because they both have negative attributes but when broken down to just being protein I think they are fine.

Reload and T-Bullet will both be collected in the USA early next week and I hope to have them the first week in february, they are a week behind due to a problem with the label printer.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

will i be able to order them with liquid fury...as you said offers till end of jan so would mean reload would be able to be brought with free liquid fury for a week if wasnt delayed lol

...cheeky i know...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can anyone suggest a decent reseller for Reload? I'd usually just go with good feedback via ebay/amazon but with fake this & that flying around of late it's always a tad worrying.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

have a look at the sponsors

Extreme Nutrition Reload - 60 Caps | Testosterone boosters | Supplement-Zone

Extreme Nutrition RELOA - 90 Capsules

Extreme Reload - SportsNutritional.com


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ That's a very good point AKA! Shame none of them are chucking in a free Liquid Fury!!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> ^^^ That's a very good point AKA! Shame none of them are chucking in a free Liquid Fury!!


Think that's an extreme official site special offer only!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> ^^^ That's a very good point AKA! Shame none of them are chucking in a free Liquid Fury!!


hahaha, all the girls are pretty but some more fckable than others


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just placed my latest order with Extreme - and got 3 free Liquid Fury!! Checked ebay and the cheapest it goes for on their is £27 - cant grumble with that imh!!


----------

